# Micro+Macro Nutrients Mix



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Micro+Macro Nutrients Mix

I came across this video about EI method on youtube. The guy shows a mix that contains both micronutrients and macronutrients. Just add it with water and tada! 

Has anyone used this before? Where can I find this in Toronto? 
Any comments or suggestions will be much appreciated


----------



## bedpan (Jan 13, 2009)

Any links to the vid? Would love to see this as well. Make life a lot easier!


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Right.. sorry I forgot to put the link in 






It is from Aquarium fertilizers in California... Here is the product link from their website...
http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/i...rnEdit=2&Returnitemname=&ReturnShowItemStart=


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

EI has so much more to it. Micro +macro together.. thats a big nono, need to dose that at least a few hours apart. I dont understand how they are mixing it either, I need to see content of each dose. on their site it says "Macro Micro Nutrient Mix is composed of equal parts of potassium nitrate, potassium sulfate, Plantex CSM + Boron, and magnesium sulfate." That is sooo off for EI is not even funny. Check out the sticky on EI dosing. It give you a bit of background on EI, and if thats not enough, check on Tom Barrs page. I have finally put together a perfect EI mix that I have been testing out on my tanks. It works great, Im tweaking it a bit more with more iron as we speak. Hop;e it works out. LEt me know if you need any.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You can make your own macro and micro nutrient mixes, provided you buy the right chemicals. 

I outline these in my article for planted aquariums (the link is in my signature).

In addition, creating a concentrated micro and macronutrient mix is not advised, as the iron in the CSM+B will form insoluble ferric phosphate upon reaction with the potassium dihydrogen phosphate in solution.

Finally, the author of that particular video does not grasp the concept of EI dosing very well. There is no need to dose a "few drops" each time, etc.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

He is not dosing EI.. he is doing the recommended dosing by that site. The site does not say it is a EI regimen.



Darkblade48 said:


> You can make your own macro and micro nutrient mixes, provided you buy the right chemicals.
> 
> I outline these in my article for planted aquariums (the link is in my signature).
> 
> ...


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Woah, I was a big confused there.
But yes, it's just fertz all mixed together. The company did not mentioned EI method. It's the guy in the video who mentioned he will use it for the EI method.
I probably won't order it because it's more expensive than my local hydroponic store. I can mix my own and save on the shipping.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Great advice guys! Thanks a lot! 
Does anyone know a hydroponics store in downtown?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

www.bustan.ca

They're kinda downtown.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

THC (Toronto Hemp Company) on yonge street has hydroponics supplies in their basement level.

They carry DNF brand fertilizers, which is what I've been using in my aquarium, and their trace mix has not bothered my shrimp (I posted a content analysis on here in some thread I made regarding ferts in toronto), and they should carry everything else you'll need. You just gotta ask one of the staff to take you down cause they keep that stairway roped off.

You might be tempted to pick up a scale to help measure the ferts while you're there, but I assure you they're terribly overpriced at that place and you're better off looking online or elsewhere.


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the comments and suggestions


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

qwerty said:


> THC (Toronto Hemp Company) on yonge street has hydroponics supplies in their basement level.
> 
> They carry DNF brand fertilizers, which is what I've been using in my aquarium, and their trace mix has not bothered my shrimp (I posted a content analysis on here in some thread I made regarding ferts in toronto), and they should carry everything else you'll need. You just gotta ask one of the staff to take you down cause they keep that stairway roped off.
> 
> You might be tempted to pick up a scale to help measure the ferts while you're there, but I assure you they're terribly overpriced at that place and you're better off looking online or elsewhere.


I actually checked the place out! They were out of stock on most of the ferts...

What about ordering online? Any specific online seller you would recommend?


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

This isn't exactly downtown... But there's a place called "grow it all hydroponics" that's by Dupont and Dufferin (google map it to see exactly where).

They have dry ferts with the brand label "trip tonic", which is just a relabeling of the exact same DNF ferts you'd get at THC, and FWIW the DNF trace mix composition is virtually identical to CSM+B.


----------

